# Canadian Military Museums and sites photo tours.



## RackMaster (Jan 10, 2008)

Been to the Canadian War Museum a few times, been posted to CFB Borden, visited the museum and walked through Worthington Tank Park many times.  Have to say I've never been to the Warplane Heritage Museum though, it will have to be added to my list.  I have been to the Canadian Aviation Museum in Ottawa, although it was years ago.

http://www.aviation.technomuses.ca/



> *CANADIAN WAR MUSEUM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *CANADIAN WARPLANE HERITAGE MUSEUM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> *CFB BORDEN MILITARY MUSEUM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elle (Jan 17, 2008)

Here's the link for the Museum of the Regiments in Calgary.  It is 100% privately funded and continually expanding.  We've spent a great deal of time at the museum over the years.  Each visit is always worth it, especially when given the opportunity to spend time with some of our veterans and hear their experiences and insight.

The Military Museums


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2008)

;)  Error in your link.  Delete the portion that's in bold.  http://*www.http.com//*www.themilitarymuseums.com/main/page.php?page_id=1


----------



## elle (Jan 17, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> ;)  Error in your link.  Delete one of the http's.




:doh:  Thanks darlin', should be mo betta now.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2008)

Where in the City is it? It looks like an amazing museum.

I haven't had the pleasure of going; the last time I was in "God's Country" ;), I was stuck in Wainwright for 3 months and my two R&R's were to short to make it down to Calgary.  Got stuck going into Edmonton.


----------



## elle (Jan 17, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Where in the City is it? It looks like an amazing museum.
> 
> I haven't had the pleasure of going; the last time I was in "God's Country" ;), I was stuck in Wainwright for 3 months and my two R&R's were to short to make it down to Calgary.  Got stuck going into Edmonton.



Stuck going to Edmonton...who'd you piss off?;) 

Do you remember where Curry Barracks used to be, before they moved the base to Edmonton?  Southwest end of the City, about 15 minutes from downtown.  They're adding a Naval Museum wing to the east side as well. It's going to be huge when it's all done.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2008)

I remember the Curry Barracks area well. ;)  It's what helped influence my joining and I was pissed when they moved and closed the base.    But then I ended up being posted to "Purgatory" forever. lol

Edmonton was alright.  Some crazy moments jammed into short periods of time.

I'll have to make it out there and check out the museum.  When is the Naval wing supposed to be completed?  Do they know yet?


----------



## elle (Jan 17, 2008)

The Naval wing should be open Sept. this year.  When I find out more I'll let you know.  First rounds my shout when you get out here


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2008)

Rounds are always good. ;)  I've got some old friends I should look up but eh, they can wait. lol  Not like they've done the same for me.


----------

